# Merry Christmas!



## WaltL1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Winter Solstice, Kwanazaa, Hanukkah, Boxing Day or whatever it is that you celebrate this time of year.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas Walt, and to all.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!!!!!!


----------



## RegularJoe (Dec 26, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Winter Solstice, Kwanazaa, Hanukkah, Boxing Day or whatever it is that you celebrate this time of year.


Thank you Sir ... and I wish you happy celebrations for whatever it is that you might be inclined to celebrate (while, btw, respectfully understanding that you _may_ perhaps not celebrate at all, of course.).


----------

